# Болезнь Кенига или не болезнь Кенига?



## jampi (28 Мар 2019)

Добрый день.


Мне 34 года, женщина, рост 165, вес 50

Астеническое телосложение, всю жизнь сколиоз (я к нему привыкла, стараюсь занимаюсь йогой, бассейном), умеренно занимаюсь спортом (пилатес, йога, кинезис, бассейн, раньше - треккинг), лишнего веса не имею, не курю, пью, катаюсь на велосипеде.

Полгода назад ровно начало болеть правое колено. Почувствовала когда поднималась по ступеням, ощущение, что кость за кость зацепилась, боль в медиальном мыщелке правой ноги.  Сначала подумала, что неудачно просто встала как-то, нагрузку не снижала, ходила в зал, колено стало болеть сильнее и сильнее, ныть, потом стало больно подниматься по лестнице, дошло до ходьбы приставным шагом. 

Сделала МРТ и начала ходить по врачам. Диагнозы у всех разные.Что делать спустя полгода всё еще не ясно. Денег потрачено много. Сейчас жду квоту на МРТ левой ноги, с ней тоже стали происходить изменения, появились боли, сначала думала что это из-за того, что я перенесла на нее некоторую нагрузку, но теперь кажется что в нем просто тоже были те же процессы, просто боль появилась позже. Лечилась через поликлинику дали  направление в местноре НИИТО при Минздраве, там пока квоту на операцию не дали, пока хожу на физио. Но особенно не помогает.

Заключение МРТ ноябрь:

МР картина соответствует участку субхондрального асептического некроза (2 ст) бедренной кости (на уровне межмыщелкового углубления) с признаками перифокального отёка. Начальные дегенеративные изменения медиального мениска, передней крестообразной связки. Минимальный синовит. 

После этого диагнозы были от ничего страшного вообще не вижу, там не на что смотреть до болезни Кенига в НИИТО. Несколько врачей склонялись к:

-Повреждение хряща на феморопателлярной поверхности,пателлофеморальный синдром.

Рекомендовали снизить нагрузку, исключить сидение на корточках, делать ЛФК, а если не будет улучшений через 4 месяца значит артроскопия. Все делала как рекомендовали. Улучшений не было. Если лежать на диване становилось хорошо, если ходить 1-2 часа становилось плохо, если ходить на спорт, колени все время как будто уставшие. Резкая секундная боль в медиальном мыщелке никуда не делать.  Появляется она при определенных моментах. Нагнуться и перенести вес на колено при попытке взять что-то с пола, или если  ногу вдевать в тугой ботинок. Резкая боль появляется и исчезает. Боль эта короткая, но довольно сильная по шкале 1-10, я бы меньше 8,5 не дала. 

В поликлинике в начале марта врач травматолог ортопед в диагнозе описала, что это Гонартроз. Прописали блокады. Также сдавала анализ на ревмофактор, не подтвердился. 

Дали направление в Ниито. Там сказали, что это болезнь Кёнига 2 ст. И гипотрофия мышц нижних конечностей.

По поводу гипотрофии, мои тренера, у которых я занималась год и продолжаю общаться, говорят что у меня нет гипотрофии на их взгляд. Но может они чего-то не понимают. Мои ноги такие какие были всю жизнь, я всегда в одном весе, 47-50 кг, было время года два когда я весила 60, но наверное это у всех бывает. 

Мне рекомендуют все взять еще "третье" мнение. 

Отправили на физиотерапию, дмв, ддт с артрозиленом, стимуляция мышц бедер, лазер. Пока улучшений нет никаких. Иногда хуже, иногда лучше. После артрозилена становится лучше сначала, а потом колени ноют такое ощущение, что хуже, вообще есть ощущение, что в них что-то мешает - ощущение что за коленной чашечкой у меня синяки.   Колено не блокируется. Правое перестало щелкать, левое "цыкает" не знаю что это, но не хруст, а как бы треск легкий. Если давать на ногу хоть какую-то нагрузку то сразу боли усиливаются, колени ноют.  Приходится делать компрессы охлаждающие. Хотя последние полгода я веду скажем так слабоподвижный образ жизни, хожу только по врачам, на неэффективное лфк и физио как на работу. Разбалансировка в коленях есть, порой кажется что как будто обувь тяжела для меня (ношу каблук 4,4,5 см, обувь обычного веса), такое изредка бывает, когда долго хожу, например час по гипермаркету в продуктовом.

Хочу вернуться в спорт, на велосипед, и гулять несколько часов, без ощущения, что мне 94 года. Надо понять что мне для этого надо сделать. Полгода топчусь на одном месте, не могу нормально жить. И не могу понять что надо сделать, чтобы что-то улучшилось.

Но прежде всего хочется понять, это болезнь Кенига или не болезнь Кенига. Сама я готова поверить всему, но те кто ставил мне хондромаляцию, не согласны с Кенигом. Мне нужно еще мнение. 

Спасибо. Извините, за сумбурность. Хочется ничего не упустить.

Снимки МРТ:

Диск - https://mega.nz/#F!rCxWxQ7I!CL30sXTsJIyA9O7n-Bnc0g

Фото - https://mega.nz/#!uSZnGCLY!HSSQNThVJLc6ssfRhWr3nfPKHUXWYepcciloqns1xoc

https://mega.nz/#!uCp0WIbC!ta6houfXwaqaj70_LxRgWauhvXaSsLNeakBAUYuukdQ

Еще делала УЗИ на оба две недели назад:
Правый коленный сустав:
Ширина суставной щели: наружный 8 мм, внутренний 5 мм
Форма, структура: наружный однородная, внутренний неоднородная
Контуры: неровные 

Гематома - гипоэхогенное образование с неоднородной структурой: Внутренний: 26x8 мм
Фрагменты: 6x4 мм

Левый коленный сустав:
Ширина суставной щели: наружный 8 мм, внутренний 6 мм 
Форма, структура: наружный неоднородная, внутренний однородная 
Контуры неровные
Фрагменты:7x3 мм

Заключение: Бурсит, синовит, гемартроз, обусловленные вероятно разрывом внутреннего мениска правого коленного сустава. Застарелое поврежнение (разрыв) наружного мениска левого коленного сустава. Начальные проявления дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений обоих коленных суставов.


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2019)

@jampi, Марта, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин и @Dr.Kristoff


----------

